# Deleted thread on bowfishing gamefish



## MidwestCarper (Nov 21, 2005)

it is true bow groups ARE adding game fish to the legal list of fish... as witnessed to this evidence or a post responce by Ed Devries PR director for the BAA

Your assuming I made those posts--however

Ed if I can document an effort that "a bow-fishing group" has made an effort in 1 of our 50 states to allow bow-fishing on fish that are currently listed as a game-fish that up until the "effort" could not legally take that game-fish by bow----will you make a public retraction post on all relevant boards?

Mocarp

ED DEVRIE PR DIRECTOR OF THE BOWFISHING ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA'S RESPONCE

"So what if they did.....whats it to you? And, why is it your duty to go around to all the fishing forums trying to get people as anti as you are toward bowfishing?? everyone knows there is a move to get bowfishing for cats legalized in Texas......so what! What is the differance the way you harvest a fish if its going to end up in a pan ?

You can take them now in several states......and guess what, contrary to the Bull $hit you post all over, ....

Case closed--- bowfishing groups ARE moving to add gamefish to the list of bowfishing quarry--who is next???


----------



## Ejoe (Oct 23, 2005)

Ahhh Harry. I wont go on with your devisive foolishness, posting nonsense with multiple names on every forum you visit. And, the people here have asked that these posts stop, as they are getting numerous complaints. The cat thing is well documented all over the country, it is no news. But, while I say so what as I did in my post, there still is no group pushing for this. Individules from the pro and con sides of this are all sending their opinion in, but still, there is no group pushing this. Here is the public proposal from Texas....no big news...
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/r ... =20051107a
But....you still continue to just use parts of statements that back your anti agenda.....here is the whole post....
"So what if they did.....whats it to you? And, why is it your duty to go around to all the fishing forums trying to get people as anti as you are toward bowfishing?? everyone knows there is a move to get bowfishing for cats legalized in Texas......so what! What is the differance the way you harvest a fish if its going to end up in a pan ?

You can take them now in several states......and guess what, contrary to the Bull you post all over, there never was a numbers tournament for them, and they are eaten, like the gar are, like the spoonbill is. The only thing not eaten by all is carp. Carp taken at tournaments to thin the species, with the blessing, approval, and thanks of the DNRs. And at that, the population is rarely effected. Instead of dividing sportsmen, and looking like a moron doing so......just promote carp angling, and leave others alone.

My apologies to all who were offended by these posts. I was not trying to disrupt your forum, and would just as well concentrate on positive things, but these anti bowfishing crusades by carp anglers constantly rear up. I will not answer Harry from CAG again on your forum. I was merely showing a lie as a lie.
As it still is.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good post Ejoe


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MidwestCarper, Please don't continue to register as other users (Edjoebasser) to continue to argue all over the forums.

I sent you pm's on this, you have obviously disregarded them.

User Banned


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> User Banned


The two sweetest words in the English Language...next to De Fault.


----------



## Boatman (Nov 24, 2005)

All,

This IS my first post here and I dont mean to intrude. It is my duty to speak about my what I feel about this subject. I apologize if none of you agree. Ejoe could not have said this better. Harry bounces around from State to State websites trying to persuade the "locals" that carp could some day be a game fish, and if Bowfihing was gone, it would be a huge advantage to the rod and reel carp fishing world. He has gone so far as to threaten me personally with his size and location. He is a very radical person willing to do what he thinks it would take to abolish us bowfishermen to save HIS carp for HIS personal gain.
He lies and decieves to get his point acrossed, and if you live close to him, he will threaten you with his size and demeanor.

Thanks for listening.
Boat


----------

